# Sticky  Financial Assistance with Vet Bills



## Ladysmom

Hopefully the recent thread about Missy Mae's emergency made us all think about what we would do in a health emergency. Most ER vets require payment upfront or they will turn you away. Remember, pet insurance does not work like our insurance does where we can just show our card to get treatment. You must pay your bill, then wait for reimbursement. Having a special account set up for emergency vet bills is a must IMO.

Some vets will set up a payment plan for an established client.

There are also a number of organizations who offer financial assistance with vet bills. 

Organizations that help with vet bills - Feline Diabetes

Help w/Vet Bills

PDSA - Eligibility

Celia Hammond Animal Trust UK Rescue Shelters

http://www.catsincrisis.org/ 

*Mercy Crusade* 
P.O. Box 3265, Van Nuys, CA 91407 
(818) 597-2926 / (805) 520-0734 / FAX: (818) 597-3490 
Financial help with spay/neuter, vet bills. E-mail: [email protected] 

*In Memory of Magic (IMOM)* is dedicated to insuring that no companion animal has to be euthanized simply because their caretaker is financially challenged. 
http://www.imom.org 
IMOM, Inc 
PO Box 282 
Cheltenham, MD 20623 
Phone (866)-230-2164 Fax (301)-599-1852 

*United Animal Nations* established the LifeLine fund in 1997 to aid companion animals in times of life-threatening emergencies when their caregivers, with low or no incomes, are unable to afford the entire cost of treatment. 
http://uan.org/lifeline/index.html 
United Animal Nations 
P.O. Box 188890 
Sacramento, California 95818 
Telephone: (916) 429 2457 fax: (916) 429 2456 
LifeLine Fund - http://www.uan.org/index.cfm?navid=28 

*Help-A-Pet* is a nonprofit organization, which provides financial assistance for the medical care of pets whose guardians are unable to afford the expense 
http://www.help-a-pet.org/home..html 
Help-A-Pet 
P. O. Box 244 
Hinsdale, Illinois 60521 
Telephone: (630) 986-9504 fax: (630) 986-9141 

*Feline Veterinary Emergency Assistance Programs* provides financial assistance for emergency medical care for cats. 
http://www.fveap.org/sys-tmpl/door/ 
FVEAP 
1641 Elizabeth Lane 
Yuba City, CA 95993 
Fax: 888-301-4264 

*American Animal Hospital Association* 
http://www.aahahelpingpets.org/home/ 
"The heartbreak happens all too often ? a pet owner is unable to afford treatment and their sick or injured companion animal pays the price. If the owner is elderly, disabled or on a fixed income, the cost of care may be too much of a stretch for their pocketbook. Perhaps they have been victimized by crime, property loss or a job layoff and are experiencing a temporary financial hardship making it 
too difficult to afford pet care. And some animals, brought to clinics by Good Samaritans, don't have an owner to pay for treatment. Whatever the situation, the fact remains the same: When sick or injured animals are unable to receive veterinary care, they suffer. Through the AAHA Helping Pets Fund, veterinary care is possible for sick or injured pets even if they have been abandoned or if their owner is experiencing financial hardship." 

*Angels 4 Animals *
www.Angels4Animals.org 
"Angels4Animals, a non-profit organization and a program of Inner Voice Community Services, has a mission to serve as the guardian angel of animals whose caretakers find themselves in difficult financial situations. At Angels4Animals we believe that animal owners should not have to say goodbye to the animals that they love. Our work is accomplished in conjunction with veterinary clinics across the country, eager to assist as many animals, and their owners, as possible. Our services range from financial aid to complete treatment to those pets and pet owners in need." 

*Care Credit* 
www.carecredit.com 
A credit card company for health care, including veterinary care. 
"CareCredit, the leader in patient/client financing, has helped more than 3 million patients/clients get the treatment or procedures they needed and wanted. With a comprehensive range of plan options, for treatment or procedure fees from $1 to over $25,000, we offer a plan and a low monthly payment to fit comfortably into almost every budget." 

* 
The Pet Fund *
http://thepetfund.com/ 
"The Pet Fund is a registered 501(c)3 nonprofit association that provides financial assistance to owners of domestic animals who need urgent veterinary care. Often animals are put down or suffer 
needlessly because their owners cannot afford expensive surgery or emergency vet visits. Companion animal owners must often make the difficult decision to put an animal down or neglect urgent medical needs because of the costs involved. The purpose of the Pet Fund is to work towards a future where decisions about companion animal medical care need never be made on the basis of cost." 

*UK Assistance with Veterinary Bills* 
http://www.petloversonline.co.uk/financial.htm 
"Most of us can cope with the financial commitment involved in the day to day care of our pets. However, how many of us come out in a cold sweat when our pet is ill or injured and we know we have to take it to the vet? Most of us are fortunate enough to be able to afford it but, some of us who love our animals dearly cannot. Unfortunately we do not have a PDSA or a RSPCA Centre within our area, but there are a few charities who may be able to help." 

*AAHA Helping Pets Fund*
*Animal Care and Welfare, Inc.* (Pittsburg, PA)
*Canine Cancer Awareness*

*Dougal's Fund, Inc.*
Organized exclusively for charitable purposes to provide funds for medical care of pets, mainly small, short legged terriers such as Scotties, Westies, Cairns, Norwich, Norfolk, etc., in alleviation of the pet’s pain and suffering when financial need has been demonstrated. Dougal's normally determines financial need as that instance where professional medical care will not be provided due to the inability of the pet's guardian/s to pay for the services​ 
*HandicappedPet Help Fund*​ 
*Orthodogs' Silver Lining Foundation*​ 
*Piggers' Pals: A Foundation of Hope*​ 
*Tails of Hope Sponsor-A-Pet™ Program*​
*Wrapped In Kindness*

The Mosby Foundation: *The Mosby Foundation*


----------



## Hunter's Mom

This is a great post Marj! 

Another thing to think about is if YOU have an emergency - please have a plan for your pet (who will take them or pick them up from your house, etc) too many pets die in locked homes and apartments when their owner falls ill and extended family forgets about the pets!


----------



## Ladysmom

Save Our Pets decals in windows can save your pet's life in case of fire.

Pet Alert - Helping to Save Pet's Lives


----------



## revakb2

Thank you, Marj, I am putting a copy in my doggy info file. Hopefully, I'll never need it, but you never know what life brings.


----------



## Morkie4

GREAT information. For me, I personally have a credit card set aside that is "ONLY" to be used for the fluffs medical emergencies........thank goodness I have only had to use it once for Toby when he HGE. 

Thanks Marj!


----------



## sophie

Ladysmom said:


> Save Our Pets decals in windows can save your pet's life in case of fire.
> 
> Pet Alert - Helping to Save Pet's Lives


This is a good idea on the face of it, but I've asked several firefighters if they look for the stickers. The answer was no they didn't and didn't know they existed for pets. They said that there is usually so much going on when they arrive at a fire and that if the house is engulfed the smoke is so black they wouldn't be able to find a crate any way. I actually asked what their advice would be about crating or not crating in case of an emergency and the consensus was not to crate - the pet would then at least have a chance to escape on its own. 

They said the ideal would be a doggie door that exited into a fenced in yard or other enclosure and that the dog would be trained when the fire alarm went off they needed to exit the house via the doggie door and stay out and at the end of the enclosure or yard.

Sorry about going off topic just wanted to share this.


----------



## k/c mom

Thanks so much for the info Marj. I'm sure it will be very helpful to members and lurkers, alike!


----------



## MalteseJane

That is interesting about the firefighters. My neighboors know of Alex. We also have a security system that includes fire and I am wondering if the Monitoring service could put a note in their system to tell the firefighters that there might be a dog in the house.


----------



## cyndrae

Great info Marj!
I also will print for my file.


----------



## 3Maltmom

MalteseJane said:


> That is interesting about the firefighters. My neighboors know of Alex. We also have a security system that includes fire and *I am wondering if the Monitoring service could put a note in their system to tell the firefighters that there might be a dog in the house*.


Yes they can.


----------



## michellerobison

Thanks for posting this,I saved the info.


----------



## The trio

not to hijack the thread but...LOL!!











that has to be the funniest thing I have seen in weeks


----------



## donnad

Great information... I am going to print it out. You never know.


----------



## mss

Here's a link to the Humane Society website where they have a lot of information and names of many organizations that provide assistance with veterinary expenses to those in need. It even provides lists by state: 

Are You Having Trouble Affording Your Pet? : The Humane Society of the United States


----------



## Finn

That's great thanks


----------

